# Contador to leave Astana shipwreck



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Good for him...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-refuses-astana-offer

http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/20090731_002343_contador-veut-quitter-l-equipe.html


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Refusing $4M Euro per year every year for 4 years. Pricey decision. ($1 USD = .707 Euro)

But after this year's experience, he'll bet on the team. Good idea.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

He probably has an offer in hand that is better...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Spunout said:


> *Refusing $4M Euro per year every year for 4 years. Pricey decision*. ($1 USD = .707 Euro)
> 
> But after this year's experience, he'll bet on the team. Good idea.



Given the fact that the team had trouble meeting its payroll earlier this year, I'm not sure that I would bank on actually collecting $4million Euros every year for the next four years.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

and why would he want to ride on a team with/in support of vino? plus, wouldnt that seriously get in the way of a tour invite?


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Smart move on his part. Hope he latches on with a team capable of supporting him in the Tour next year, of course I am sure that he is smart enough to figure that our for himself.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

That's as shocking as discovering that there is gambling in Casablanca!


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Shipwreck teams don't win Tours.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Shipwreck teams don't win Tours.


I might be wrong, but I think he is referring to next year's Astana team being a shipwreck (or next 4 years).

If not, I agree, Astana this year wasn't a shipwreck, just a dramaqueen filled soap opera.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Srsly, who would NOT want to work for/with Vino? I mean comeon, the guy is always so polite...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Marc said:


> Srsly, who would NOT want to work for/with Vino? I mean comeon, the guy is always so polite...


Yep, and Vino always follows team orders, never goes off on his own for personal glory.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how he gets out of the last year of his contract.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

jd3 said:


> It will be interesting to see how he gets out of the last year of his contract.


I suspect that it will involve €, € and maybe just a little bit of €!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> That's as shocking as discovering that there is gambling in Casablanca!


I'm still getting over that one.

Good for Contedor.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Yep, and Vino always follows team orders, never goes off on his own for personal glory.


if only twitter had been around then we would have had a different picture


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

wait... whaaattt??


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

grrrah said:


> I might be wrong, but I think he is referring to next year's Astana team being a shipwreck (or next 4 years).


that is what I meant


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

den bakker said:


> if only twitter had been around then we would have had a different picture


never to late for twitroactive (tm)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

philippec said:


> I suspect that it will involve €, € and maybe just a little bit of €!



If there isn't a buyout clause they could just sit on him though. Seeing his brother's his agent you hope he put it escape clause- otherwise the Kazack's may really go for millions of Euros (to fund the team), or decline to release him at all (especially after he so publicly snubbed their contract). 

Going to be interesting to follow.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> If there isn't a buyout clause they could just sit on him though. Seeing his brother's his agent you hope he put it escape clause- otherwise the Kazack's may really go for millions of Euros (to fund the team), or decline to release him at all (especially after he so publicly snubbed their contract).
> 
> Going to be interesting to follow.



Isn't the current contract with JB?


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if any remnants of the Liberty Sequeros (sp?) support staff/management remain with Astana?

Not trying to get this thread bumped elsewhere. Just askin.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> He probably has an offer in hand that is better...


He was talking to The Spanish team after stage 3.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

NextTime said:


> Does anyone know if any remnants of the Liberty Sequeros (sp?) support staff/management remain with Astana?
> 
> Not trying to get this thread bumped elsewhere. Just askin.



Maybe there's one or two but is seems unlikely that any of those people would have carried over to JB's operations.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

weltyed said:


> and why would he want to ride on a team with/in support of vino? plus, wouldnt that seriously get in the way of a tour invite?


I think so too. Serious morale breaker if Contador has to go back to just the Giro and Vuelta in lieu of the tour. Regardless of salary, I'd be extremely unhappy if I knew I had the talent.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Totally good move, he will get out of the contract because Vino wants to be top dog anyway. (in the category two races they will be invited to)

4 million per year, nice! and he is worth it too.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*this if too*

funny.

the Kazak's are not going to let him go for free!!!

so, if a another team wants him, they will have to pay them his current slary, plus a transfer fee, and then what that team thinks he is worth..


he will be watching from the sidelines next year unless Alonso throws stupid money around to get an all Spanish team going..

even then contisnore is going to get shelled next year...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> If there isn't a buyout clause they could just sit on him though. Seeing his brother's his agent you hope he put it escape clause- otherwise the Kazack's may really go for millions of Euros (to fund the team), or decline to release him at all (especially after he so publicly snubbed their contract).
> 
> Going to be interesting to follow.



I tell you what, despite pumping millions into cycling, the Astana folks are going to be sorely disappointed that people still can't spell Kazakh. 
I think we need another Borat movie folks.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> If there isn't a buyout clause they could just sit on him though. Seeing his brother's his agent you hope he put it escape clause- otherwise the Kazack's may really go for millions of Euros (to fund the team), or decline to release him at all (especially after he so publicly snubbed their contract).
> 
> Going to be interesting to follow.


If Astana missed any payments this year, there might be a valid way out.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*conti*

I wouldn't be suprised if he can't get bought out or find a way to fenagle out of it due to them NOT abiding by their obligation of actually PAYING him. That seems to me a breaking of the contract. 
I'd like to see him end up with Caisse, or Garmin. I'd especially love to see him at Garmin. 
I do want to see him ride more this year. The Vuelta especially.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

rocco said:


> Isn't the current contract with JB?


I thought I heard/read that as well. When JB leaves the contract is void... Could be wrong.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> I thought I heard/read that as well. When JB leaves the contract is void... Could be wrong.


No, JB's company holds the contract. Team name/sponsor is just jersey colour for that year. Which is why the discussion is so weird.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> I tell you what, despite pumping millions into cycling, the Astana folks are going to be sorely disappointed that people still can't spell Kazakh.
> I think we need another Borat movie folks.


Well we can spell Astana just fine, so they got that working for them. . .


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Spunout said:


> No, JB's company holds the contract. Team name/sponsor is just jersey colour for that year. Which is why the discussion is so weird.


Also may explain Conty's attacks in the media- to get released from that last year of the deal (like NFL players do- see e.g. Cutler and the Broncos).

Wish we knew what the terms were for transferability- as that would give us some ideas on how many Euro's its going to cost Conty to get out of it. 

-- Here's the thing, if the contract was with JB 's company why did the Kazakh's offer him an "extension". You cannot extend a contract you are not a party to.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> Also may explain Conty's attacks in the media- to get released from that last year of the deal (like NFL players do- see e.g. Cutler and the Broncos).
> 
> Wish we knew what the terms were for transferability- as that would give us some ideas on how many Euro's its going to cost Conty to get out of it.
> 
> -- Here's the thing, if the contract was with JB 's company why did the Kazakh's offer him an "extension". You cannot extend a contract you are not a party to.


Note, Velonews is clear the contract is with the Kazakh's are you sure you are correct?

http://www.velonews.com/article/96241/report-contador-turns-down-offer-to-stay-with-astana


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

And here:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-refuses-astana-offer


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Spunout said:


> Refusing $4M Euro per year every year for 4 years. Pricey decision. ($1 USD = .707 Euro)
> 
> But after this year's experience, he'll bet on the team. Good idea.


$1 = sqrt(1/2) Euro. Nice!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Note, Velonews is clear the contract is with the Kazakh's are you sure you are correct?
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/article/96241/report-contador-turns-down-offer-to-stay-with-astana



Equipment leases, and individual rider contracts are held by JB....the ProTour license, and salaries are Kazakh though.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> And here:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-refuses-astana-offer



Could it be that the writing in these articles is just imprecise?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

The reporting is foggy, for sure. It might be that the Astana offer was for the new team, they'd have to negotiate the buyout from JB.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Well we can spell Astana just fine


F-E-S-T-A-N-A

How'd I do?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Circlip said:


> F-E-S-T-A-N-A
> 
> How'd I do?


Not bad- we grade pass/fail here.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope Conti goes to a Spanish Team - where he will get the respect he deserves.
Astana is going down - hope Conti doesn't get stuck with them for another year.
But then that means Andy wins next year! Cool.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

grrrah said:


> If Astana missed any payments this year, there might be a valid way out.



An astute point.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If JB holds the contracts - what will his motivation be on Conty's behalf?

Let him dangle with Astana?

Release him to beat LA at the tour next year?

Sell him to another team - albeit a weak one?

Further, what is JB's personal contractual obligation to Astana?

The soap opera continues - this is going to be fun. Will help relieve the the tour withdrawals I go through every year.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> If there isn't a buyout clause they could just sit on him though. Seeing his brother's his agent you hope he put it escape clause- otherwise the Kazack's may really go for millions of Euros (to fund the team), or decline to release him at all (especially after he so publicly snubbed their contract).
> 
> Going to be interesting to follow.


Doesn't need to be.

Under EU law you can buy yourself out of an employment contract as long as you have the €s.


----------

